

Online video sceptic Mark Cuban invests in web video company Revision3 - thankuz
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/01/cuban-invests-in-revision3/

======
anthonycerra
I don't think he was ever really an "online video skeptic". Mark wrote an
article called "The future of tv is tv" where he challenged the _delivery_ of
online video, not the existence of it. The masses don't want to hook up a
Google/Apple TV box to their TV and fuss with it to make it work. That
technology should be built in like with the Sony/Google TV. Tangent - I'd
expect to see an Apple HDTV come out some time soon. I wrote an article on my
startup's blog about this a while back.

------
PHPAdam
Where as Digg, Diggnation and Revision 3 founder Kevin Rose. Is not using Rev3
for his new podcast Foundation or his other new show "The Random Show".

The reason Kevin says for charging for Foundation is "I'm spending money on
equipment, and editing"..

It all sounds silly to me, and shows just keep disappearing.

~~~
clojurerocks
I see this happening with This Week In. When it first launched it had alot of
fanfare. Initially it had only a few shows and was pretty straightfoward. But
then they launched like 20 shows and it became noise with some of them being
cancelled within a few airings with no reason given at all. I wonder if it
will in fact be around in another year.

